# holistic blend



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

hi my dog had a lil problem with lickin at the base of her tail , in a weeks pe she had it raw i spoke with my vet they said it could be two thgings worms or her anal gland needed to be emptied and than said thats what it must be cause she s on a monthly dewormin pill.when i went to a dog groomer i foun d that wasnt it either she advised raw diet and sea greens powder said her food was causin it i spoke with the breeder she advise me i was feeding her what she recomended cause thats what her dogs do good on iv kept all my animals on this herbal blend sea greens and it seems to do them good she stoped at her tail my question is ground up dried seaweed could that really be doin good or is it just my mind thanks


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

could be a hot spot maybe???


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mamas boy said:


> hi my dog had a lil problem with lickin at the base of her tail , in a weeks pe she had it raw i spoke with my vet they said it could be two thgings worms or her anal gland needed to be emptied and than said thats what it must be cause she s on a monthly dewormin pill.when i went to a dog groomer i foun d that wasnt it either she advised raw diet and sea greens powder said her food was causin it i spoke with the breeder she advise me i was feeding her what she recomended cause thats what her dogs do good on iv kept all my animals on this herbal blend sea greens and it seems to do them good she stoped at her tail my question is ground up dried seaweed could that really be doin good or is it just my mind thanks


I wouldn't think worms or anal glands. The vet can do a simple check for both of those. Did they check her stool for worms and her anal sacs? I would think its more allergy related to something. What are you feeding her for food?


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

pedigree, it didnt come back not yet anyway the breeder tried her dogs on the raw diet and had problem s they got really lean one had a bad chicken alergy calis a good weight ya know ya can feel her ribs and spine yet you cant see them she s 19 inches at the wither and 60 pounds and she never seems to get sick besides this lil incident yes she was checked for worms the month before. really what im askin is this seaweed powder worth the money she seems to do her poe easier and her coat looks nicer have any of you used this stuff and what was your experience with it its ingredients are dried seaweed,[19 differant types]dehydrated bioflavoids,ground flax meal ,beta carotene,chlorophyll,complex vitamin b,digestive enzymes and probiotics is this something youd give your dogs or something youd pass on its not cheap 20 dollars every two weeks id really like to know what you all think thank s so much for your time


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mamas boy said:


> pedigree, it didnt come back not yet anyway the breeder tried her dogs on the raw diet and had problem s they got really lean one had a bad chicken alergy calis a good weight ya know ya can feel her ribs and spine yet you cant see them she s 19 inches at the wither and 60 pounds and she never seems to get sick besides this lil incident yes she was checked for worms the month before. really what im askin is this seaweed powder worth the money she seems to do her poe easier and her coat looks nicer have any of you used this stuff and what was your experience with it its ingredients are dried seaweed,[19 differant types]dehydrated bioflavoids,ground flax meal ,beta carotene,chlorophyll,complex vitamin b,digestive enzymes and probiotics is this something youd give your dogs or something youd pass on its not cheap 20 dollars every two weeks id really like to know what you all think thank s so much for your time


You are feeding her cheap food and giving her a worthless supplement. No the supplement isn't worth the money. $40 dollars every month on a supplement when you could be feeding her a higher quality food is what makes more sense. Pedigree is filled with corn and by-products amongst other nasty things. Her problem could be the pedigree. Get her on a Blue buffalo, taste of the wild, Innova. All of these foods have brands that are grain free. Taste of the wild is cheaper but good quality. You can eliminate the supplement and any allergies she may develop eating corn meal and fillers in the pedigree by going for the better foods  I provided a couple of links for you that you can read through.

http://www.dogaware.com/diet/commercial.html#select
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

There are alot more much better foods than pedigree. If money is a concern- I would go with Diamond naturals. I have a dog on it with fish oil pills/occasiOnal ground flaxseed and his fur is nice and shiny, not alot of poop, and is in good health. It's a good food for a decent price. Otherwise, there are many grain free foods out there. If you have time, research and maybe switch to raw.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> You are feeding her cheap food and giving her a worthless supplement. No the supplement isn't worth the money. $40 dollars every month on a supplement when you could be feeding her a higher quality food is what makes more sense. Pedigree is filled with corn and by-products amongst other nasty things. Her problem could be the pedigree. Get her on a Blue buffalo, taste of the wild, Innova. All of these foods have brands that are grain free. Taste of the wild is cheaper but good quality. You can eliminate the supplement and any allergies she may develop eating corn meal and fillers in the pedigree by going for the better foods


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks im gona try high quality high protein food , almost due for another bag ill get it and let ya know what happens im gona take a picture tomorrow and in a month so, we can chat about the results thanks again


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> There are alot more much better foods than pedigree. If money is a concern- I would go with Diamond naturals. I have a dog on it with fish oil pills/occasiOnal ground flaxseed and his fur is nice and shiny, not alot of poop, and is in good health. It's a good food for a decent price. Otherwise, there are many grain free foods out there. If you have time, research and maybe switch to raw.


i agree... we feed diamond and our dogs do great with it


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mamas boy said:


> thanks im gona try high quality high protein food , almost due for another bag ill get it and let ya know what happens im gona take a picture tomorrow and in a month so, we can chat about the results thanks again


If you are almost out of the pedigree just grab a small bag and mix it with the new food for about a week. Slowly start weaning her off the crappy stuff or otherwise she will get diaherria. The better food will have that affect cause it is more rich and higher in protein. Oh and we love pictures on here. Hope you stick around  there's ALOT more to learn about than just food  definitely keep us posted!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> i agree... we feed diamond and our dogs do great with it


Yea it's one of the better quality foods that isn't expensive lol. I have a 85 lb GSD that loves it lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Yea it's one of the better quality foods that isn't expensive lol. I have a 85 lb GSD that loves it lol.


weve got 10 dogs right now so Diamond is the best they are getting...lol... i checked on some of the other put there is no way i can afford to feed all 10 of them that other stuff!! right now we are goin threw roughly about 70lbs a week


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Start out 1/2 old kibble and 1/2 new kibble for 3-5 days. 


Get yourself some Pumpkin pie filler and add a *tablespoon *to each feeding as it will help keep the stool firm and your puppy should adjust easily to the new kibble.


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks everyone your all great i gona take all your advice and you will have pics tty


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Just make sure the canned pumpkin is 100% pure pumpkin with no added sugars


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

What you can also do it do 4 day switch. 

Day #1 75% old Kibble 25 % new. 
Day #2 50/50
Day #3 25/75
Day #4 100% new Kibble.

This eliminates the need for mixing anything else into the food- however, I would still get canned pumpkin to be on the safe side.


----------

